# Is this gold?



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

I found it in my melting dish after applying heat with a torch to a dirt-like material that I found in my beaker...







All right, enough of that! :lol: 
15.2g that came from mostly gold filled, with a few pieces of karat that I found mixed in.

I have to say, jewelry is so much easier than escrap! I wasn't overly concerned with a profit on this first bit that I bought. I mainly wanted to run the process and see how I liked it. I believe I did alright though. If the button was about a gram heavier I would have doubled my money on it! I think that is pretty cool!!

Thanks for looking!
UBB


----------



## anachronism (Apr 7, 2017)

Ben it's horrid. I'd throw it in the bin if I were you mate.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Ben it's horrid. I'd throw it in the bin if I were you mate.



I know right!?! You would think I'd be able to produce something decent by now!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 7, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Ben it's horrid. I'd throw it in the bin if I were you mate.
> ...



Absolutely shocking work, at least you can recognise your own failings though!

8)


----------



## joekbit (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice job, don't listen to them, they're clueless :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Apr 7, 2017)

joekbit said:


> Nice job, don't listen to them, they're clueless :lol:



Hehe 

Ben already knows I'm joshing with him. It's good stuff, but I had better say that up front for those who don't get it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## joekbit (Apr 7, 2017)

anachronism said:


> joekbit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job, don't listen to them, they're clueless :lol:
> ...


 :lol: I know,


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking good my man!!! :G


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like molten cinnamon, if you want my professional opinion. :mrgreen: 

Looks tasty!

Göran


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah, Joekbit, I'm one of the handful of Americans that has been a fan of dry Brit humor since I was a kid. But don't hold that against me! :lol: 

Thanks guys! Göran, molten cinnamon is great way to put it!!



Tndavid said:


> Looking good my man!!! :G



Thanks man! Are we going to get to see another of your bottomless pits any time soon!?!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Yeah, Joekbit, I'm one of the handful of Americans that has been a fan of dry Brit humor since I was a kid. But don't hold that against me! :lol:
> 
> Thanks guys! Göran, molten cinnamon is great way to put it!!
> 
> ...


Real soon :wink: Not a big one just a small toll. But it's gonna be purty.


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey that's beautiful color powder by the way!!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Hey that's beautiful color powder by the way!!!



Thanks! Was surely some of my cleanest. Not much at all washed out after the second drop.

Can't wait to see your latest!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't imagine it did. That's clean my man!!!!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 7, 2017)

I love it!
It's beautiful Ben
Stunning
Gorgeous
Pretty

Um.. Yes.
Lovely!
:G 8) :G


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 7, 2017)

Hahaha! Got the picture, Topher!

Thanks man.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

Not quite as pretty to look at as gold. Nor is it as fun to show off really, but I'm proud of my little Pd pile just the same!


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 27, 2017)

I agree--not pretty, but very nice all the same!

Assuming of course the weight of the watch glass is already tared out


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> I agree--not pretty, but very nice all the same!
> 
> Assuming of course the weight of the watch glass is already tared out



But of course! LOL!

With the Pd heated through twice to get as much water out as I could. :wink:


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking good brother!!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Looking good brother!!



Thanks hero! :wink:


----------



## anachronism (Apr 27, 2017)

Ive never dropped any Pd- that looks interesting! Well done.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> With the Pd heated through twice to get as much water out as I could. :wink:


You want to "dry to a constant weight". Heat the sample for a while, let it cool to room temperature, then weigh it and record the weight. Heat it again, cool, and weigh. Repeat as many times as needed. When it reaches a constant weight, the water is gone.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Ive never dropped any Pd- that looks interesting! Well done.



Thanks Jon! 
It was just reduced with zinc and/or copper. I'm not equipped to be messing with the various salts yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > With the Pd heated through twice to get as much water out as I could. :wink:
> ...



That's the term I was trying to pull out of my head last night! I'll give it a go when I get home, thanks Dave!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> I'm not equipped to be messing with the various salts yet. Maybe one day.


Ben, you've already been dealing with the salts. When you dissolved the palladium you created a palladium salt _in solution_. 

If you take table salt and dissolve it in water, it is still salt, but it is in solution. If you dissolve a metal in acid, you have created a salt of that metal.

Dried salts need to be handled with greater care because it's easier for them to become air borne, but they are still hazardous when they are in solution.

Fortunately, palladium is far less hazardous than platinum, especially Pt(IV), which seems to be the worst of the PGMs. If I'm wrong on that, I'll count on Lou to set us all straight.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Ben, you've already been dealing with the salts.



Guilty as charged.  

I guess what I meant was actually refining those salts. While fascinating and I spend a good bit studying on it, no, this Pd so far was collateral damage. In that it was alloyed with the gold I was after. 

I made sure it got reduced back to metal as soon, and as carefully as I could possibly do so! Thanks for keeping on point Dave!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> I guess what I meant was actually refining those salts. While fascinating and I spend a good bit studying on it, no, this Pd so far was collateral damage. In that it was alloyed with the gold I was after.


I understood what you meant. It was more of an opportunity to help dispel a common misperception that they're only "salts" when they're dry. And that's the nature of what we do; collateral damage. We deal with feedstock that may contain cadmium, mercury, platinum, and a whole host of other nasties. Assume the worst and be safe.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 27, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Assume the worst and be safe.



I like that!

It just may find its way to my sig line... 8)


----------

